# "We don't use it because it leaks"



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

Guess what this was.

--Will


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks kind of like a sax-a-ma-phone. 






Paul


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> Looks kind of like a sax-a-ma-phone.


Not exactly.

Seeing as there aren't a lot of takers....

This was a drain arm serving a toilet. I didn't get pics of it installed, but apparently, the owners didn't use the toilet this was serving because it was leaking into the basement.

The existing stack was replaced with plastic at some point. It joined into a piece of 3" cast iron via a no-hub band. The 3" cast iron was shoved into the original 4" cast iron and joined with a lead joint. The 4" cast iron went to a toilet sweep with capped threaded side inlets. A piece of 4" copper DWV was shoved into the toilet sweep and then the edges of the copper DWC were clipped and fanned out to make a closet collar/flange.

For some reason, it didn't work very well...

It was so much harder to do this than to do it the right way.

Unbelievable.

--Will


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

That's just what I was about to say.........


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> Looks kind of like a sax-a-ma-phone.


Just put your lips to it and blow...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yep, Woulda said it sooner but I was busy watching the Vancouver Canucks implode... :thumbup:

That is some mighty fine Pig Slop Plumbing you found there... :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> Looks kind of like a sax-a-ma-phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the new guy homer would appreciate that


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

This thread is full of funny....:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks like a plumber's periscope....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

woberkrom said:


> Not exactly.
> 
> Seeing as there aren't a lot of takers....
> 
> ...



I've used the 3" no hub ones a few times with a torque set closet flange when I was fighting grade.

You can have it set within a 1/4" of the underside of the floor.

I installed them during rough-in and then set the torque set closet flange to the finished floor on trim-out and then cut off the excess cast iron with a angle grinder with a diamond blade installed.

Desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------

